

Is there a site that lists startups that are hiring? - adammichaelc

If so, what is it? If no such website exists, then one should exist. I would love to browse such a site to look for startup job opportunities. It could include a broad range in the amount of equity that was up for grabs, etc.
======
randy
jobs@startup_you_want_to_work_for.com

In my experience, pretty much every start up is hiring provided you're
qualified and passionate enough. By their very nature, start ups can't
possibly list things like expected salary or equity because those heavily
dependent on what you yourself bring to the table. If you'd like a place to
start when looking for start ups you'd be interested in,
<http://www.crunchbase.com/companies> might be a good place to start.

In the words of Paul Bucheit (from his talk at Startup School 08), "I've never
really had any problems figuring out what to do with more really great
people... because they can usually just take care of themselves."

~~~
wave
If you want to work for companies that have been funded, most of the venture
capitalists have job listing in their websites:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs> (you already know this)

<http://jobs.sequoiacap.com/>

<http://www.ventureloop.com/kpcb/careers_home.php>

------
dzohrob
<http://startupers.com>

~~~
jfarmer
Am I the only one who ignores job postings asking for "Rockstar developers?"

~~~
iamdave
No. It makes them look deseprate imo.

------
wschroter
Thanks for the mentions of Go BIG (this is Wil, the founder) but keep in mind
you can pick up some other broader searches through indeed.com and
simplyhired.com - most of the sites like ours do syndicate those feeds. Also,
check out 37signals and techcrunch for their job feeds which are often pretty
sweet and pretty targeted. Not sure if you're looking strictly for tech
startups. Some people want tech jobs in non-tech companies (imagine that!)

------
adammichaelc
I found these from a quick google search. Has anybody used these? Are there
others?

<http://www.gobignetwork.com/startup-company-job/>

<http://www.ventureloop.com/ventureloop/home.php>

~~~
sharpshoot
joinstartups.com

------
kradic
<http://jowba.com>

------
adammichaelc
I just checked out gobignetwork.com. It seems to have a lot of traction. It's
been featured on MSNBC, Business Week, Forbes, and the WSJ.

Apparently it's helped companies get funded, find startup employees, and help
freelancers market their services... and has an easy user interface.

Has anybody else used GoBigNetwork?

~~~
adammichaelc
What's up with the down mod? I got all the info from the site... It does look
really impressive...

~~~
ardit33
I did upmoded you, mainly b/c I don't think you deserved it. But gobignetwork
seems to be the place that attracts wantrepenours, mostly guys with ideas, no
concrete plans and attitudes that real hackers generally dislike. I could be
wrong thou, but that's the perception of the site.

~~~
humanlever
So one guy has an opinion counter to the norm (here) and he gets thrown under
the bus? I don't even know the guy and I think that's pretty weak.

------
mikesabat
a great way to find the job you're looking for is go to the about us page of
websites that you really love. If the company is established/funded they will
most likely have a list of opportunities.

If there is nothing listed email one of the founders directly and tell them
why you want to work and what you can do (keep it short).

You probably won't get a job instantly, but 3 months down the line people will
be contacting you before they post the open jobs.

------
dpapathanasiou
Have you seen this: <http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2008/05/if-you-are-look.html> ?

------
paraschopra
My site: <http://www.startuplogic.com> aggregates jobs from 4 different
websites.. hope you like it.

------
dedalus
<http://www.ventureloop.com/ventureloop/home.php>

------
bigtoga
I wish I knew of a place to post jobs for startups other than craigslist. I
have a position open now if anyone is interested for a junior .NET/SQL Server
dev.
[http://www.learnitfirst.com/Jobs/2008/JuniorDeveloper-01.asp...](http://www.learnitfirst.com/Jobs/2008/JuniorDeveloper-01.aspx)

~~~
adammichaelc
Did you look at GoBigNetwork.com?

~~~
sharpshoot
Snaptalent - <http://snaptalent.com>

------
nreece
<http://hotstartupjobs.com>

------
berecruited
Good recap of this thread and some other advice on finding a great start up
job. Worth reading: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=193661>

------
aseever
npost (<http://www.npost.com>) is a good place to check out for startup jobs.

~~~
npost
I run nPost and would welcome feedback on the site. We try and focus solely on
tech startup jobs. We also featured over 200 interviews that we have done with
startups including Disqus, and others.

If you would like to contact me you can do so at nathan (at) npost (dot) com.

------
mtw
www.standoutjobs.com is a great place to find this kind of job

------
sown
There seem to be a lot of sites for web startups. How about for systems?

------
Alasdair
Entrepreneurial internships... www.enternships.com

------
Mystalic
www.conotes.com is up and coming.

~~~
andrewconotes
Hey Mystalic - Thanks for the compliment. It's great to see people using
CoNotes.

To everyone else, I am the founder of CoNotes, which is another resource
available for startup positions. Currently there are over 500 companies and
200 openings available. I'd love to hear people's thoughts.

Thanks.

------
xlnt
my site whichstartupsarehiring.com is now hiring

~~~
adammichaelc
The link didn't work.

~~~
xlnt
Yeah, I need a better sysadmin. Hence hiring.

~~~
adammichaelc
lol

